# Langley AFB



## cmefishin (Mar 28, 2006)

Not sure how many of you, if any, fish off of the pier at Langley AFB in Hampton. Anyway, we went out there yesterday afternoon at 2:30 PM as the tide was going out and fished for about 3 hours. We used bloodworm, squid and cutbait (spot). The bloodworm did it's thing and we brought home about 15 good sized spot and a single croaker. Tossed about a dozen spot back into the water. 

We did catch 2 trout. I don't know the regs on them but they were really pretty and might have been about 9 inches long. 

People were catching blue crab like it was going out of style.

A guy on the end of the pier managed to catch a flounder. I didn't see it, though, and have no idea if it was even close to being legal.


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

wow i had no clue there was pier there


----------



## Nick (Jul 21, 2001)

I drive by that pier everyday to and from work. Never fished it but have heard good things about that pier in the fall and winter for stripers.

Tom - The pier is parallel to the bridge going out the King St. gate. I think people park at the officers club and just walk across the street to the pier.


----------

